# Frog room NEW !!! lots of pictures



## Darren Meyer (May 22, 2004)

Well since moving the frogs to a larger room and finally getting most everything in it's place . I feel comfortable enough to share a few glimps of the new room . It has been a process that's for sure . Getting the misting system back and in order , trying to get that proper flow to the room has been a chore also . I now have a rack of new vivs/grow out rack in the middle of the room. Has been a bit to get used to . Was used to having all racks against the walls so I could just sit in my chair and spin in circles (imagine the fun ) so it's been a bit to ajust too . 
Well here some shots from my iphone sorry they kinda suck . 
first rack and second when you walk in . 10 gallons on top hold various tinc species that are f/s . 18 talls are for the small "thumbnail" groups .
20 gallons are for the large tinc species pairs and trio's 








Third rack 18 talls where most the Pumilio are and 20 gallons plus a 60 vert for more pumilio , and fruit fly central 








4th and 5th rack thumbnails in 18 talls 29 gallon on floor hold my favoite frogs my cobalts , and storage area .








and 2 more larger vivs hold more pumilio in groups , darklands and 04 green pumilio .See daddy gecko ??








Two 60 gallons hold my P. Terribilis and the narrow striped aurotenia groups








Two more 60 gallons house my Azuriventrius and Zaparo groups








Last rack is still a work in progress 10 verts and 18 talls (vert kits via dendroboard sponsor!!!) . They will hold some thumbnails that need to be broken up that are in too big of groups currently . Also a holding rack for frogletts .








Tons of tads !!Kept up high to keep warm .








Lastly gecko baby 's 








Hope you enjoyed the first peek .
Happy frogging , 
Darren Meyer


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Damn! I can't wait to see this in person. Looks awesome. Do you have reverse osmosis water?


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

WOW - very nice. Can we get a close up of that frog picture too?


----------



## Darren Meyer (May 22, 2004)

the retic drawing ? via roger hall ?


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Yes the drawing. I know nothing about art but that picture looks really good from what I can see of it.
Candy


----------



## ThePetFreak (Dec 29, 2007)

Very nice, I hope to one day have a room like that. Thanks for sharing


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Very nice! I really like the terribilis setup! Very clean all around!


----------



## RPN (Mar 25, 2007)

Awesome, thats almost all I can say. Your room is well organized and put together.
Thanks for teasing us all. Can I ask about your FF cultures you have going? Looks like Mason jars with one or two coffee filters in them? 
Gotta say the orange terribilas tank is really cool. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Now that is a frog room!!! Awesome!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

looks great, how many tanks in total do you have in there? how many flie cultures are you making each week?


----------



## Ed Holder (Sep 26, 2008)

Darren Meyer said:


> Was used to having all racks against the walls so I could just sit in my chair and spin in circles (imagine the fun )
> Happy frogging ,
> Darren Meyer


A day i long for LOL

Impressive room you have there, looks great!

Ed


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

This is amazing Darren! What a fun room.


Wayne


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Looks great. I love how you have all the tanks in rows by size and species. And I love how the tanks are nice and densely planted. I really love the look. Makes me wish I was home right now in my room.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Cool are those 55 hexes for the pumilio, and how big are the groups in them?


----------



## JFrog (Dec 11, 2007)

Looks like you could have a lot more fun in that room. Does the gecko hang out in the room free range or was he just out for a photo shoot?


----------



## Darren Meyer (May 22, 2004)

Ok answering questions .....
The fruit flies are in mason jars (thought it more responsible to utlize glass if I was going to be in this hobby for any length of time ) I make my own mix (nw power) and make 3 wingless 8 gliders and 6 hydei every monday . Makes more than enough to feed everyone . 
I use 4 coffie filters on the top . 
The Pumilo hexes house 1 pair of darklands and the other holds 4 green "04" pumilio .

The day geckos are free range with the exception of the offspring . They are housed in the critter keepers . 

Currently there are 60 or so vivs in there ,room for about 70 that are soon to be up and going . I still have a few viv's through out the house . The plan was to have them all in one room , but heck I have room in the living room ! So I consider that "free game" !!! Steph really dosent' care .

Happy frogging ,
Darren


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Very nice job Darren, looks great!


----------



## Bob S (Mar 5, 2008)

Very nice can I come and spend a week or so in there. Ill even feed!


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

a very impressive room! i love it! its a time i thing a we all long for. wish i had the room for it. so if you breed all those how are you not over run by frogs? im sad now i only have room in the living room so i was told to not "over do it"


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

Very, Very impressing. Thank you for sharing Darren. I hope to have a frog room one day. I might have to fly you in to help me organize as neatly as you did yours


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Very nice... so how do you keep the algae under control on your tanks? Wipe them down all the time?


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

nice darren! looks even bigger in person. and its a lot bigger than the room you were in before.

any pics of the inhabitants?


----------



## Darren Meyer (May 22, 2004)

kyle1745 said:


> Very nice... so how do you keep the algae under control on your tanks? Wipe them down all the time?


I just wipe the fronts once a month with the magnetic aquarium cleaners and hose it down with a spray bottle . Sides I no longer wipe down as I diden't think the frogs really enjoyed that much interaction . 
Happy frogging , 
Darren


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Do you find that the larger tanks do not get the algae? I am pondering replacing my tanks with larger ones.


----------



## Darren Meyer (May 22, 2004)

Hey Kyle , IMO any viv will build up algae if given ample tactful neglect . I know of a few froggers with large tanks you haven't been able to see inside w/o opening the lid for years !! And the frogs are productive as can be . So it is really for our viewing pleasure to keep our tanks wiped down . Heck I love to watch my frogs for hours on end , so I get bothered by the build up . I know most of us do .
Happy frogging , 
Darren


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

kyle i have a few custom 26 gallon tanks and they build up algae just the same. i noticed it builds up faster if you have a lot of pothos in the tank too.


----------



## Bob Fraser (Nov 21, 2007)

What no spiders, guess the free range geckos' tear them up. Very nice clean set-up!!


----------



## Ontariofrogger1973 (Oct 18, 2008)

wow your frog room is awsome!!! will you give it to me for free? lol


----------



## Ontariofrogger1973 (Oct 18, 2008)

p.s i bet that room is very loud. pretty much a frog chorus


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice room! I respectfully request an update


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

lol, my wife bought me that poison arrow frog crossing sign for fathers day


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Nice setup Darren!

I also use the mason jars with coffee filters.
Have you noticed any issues with this method compared to the plastic "Disposable" containers?

Ive personally noticed some dry out, and occasionally difficulty getting the flies to tap out.


Todd


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

do you have pictures of you zapora?
nice frog room.


----------



## Ben Wehr (Jan 23, 2011)

hmmm... 2009...

You might try carrier pigeon to get your update quicker


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

kyle1745 said:


> Do you find that the larger tanks do not get the algae? I am pondering replacing my tanks with larger ones.


Hey Kyle, I get a ton of algae growth on my 115 gallon viv that has quite a bit more ventilation than my average viv and doesn't even have a humidifer or mist system hooked up. I couldn't see through my sliding doors the other day!


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

D3monic said:


> lol, my wife bought me that poison arrow frog crossing sign for fathers day


I got one for my birthday, it's pretty neat.
Bryan


----------

